# Batman Arkham City not launching



## clubmimo123 (Oct 2, 2014)

I've spent a long time figuring out how i can run batman arkham city on my PC. When i open the game using "Bmlauncher.exe", or even "batmanAC.exe", it will load, but then NOTHING happens. When i go into "Task Manager", i see the game running in the background.

Can someone, PLEASE help me?

P.S: If i have submitted this question in the wrong section, forgive me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you first tried to reinstall the game?

Was the game made for Windows 7?


----------



## clubmimo123 (Oct 2, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Have you first tried to reinstall the game?
> 
> Was the game made for Windows 7?


Yes the game used to work before for Windows 7 (64 Bit), but its not working all of a sudden.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you try to reinstall it?


----------



## clubmimo123 (Oct 2, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Did you try to reinstall it?


Yes i have tried reinstalling the game. Nothing happens. Same issue!! 

Sorry for the late response btw.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What OS is the game for?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Close the batman process in Task Manager after any failed attempts to launch, then uninstall Games For Windows Live and reinstall the latest version from Microsoft

It could also be a SecuROM problem. Are you running the game off a virtual drive (ISO), Steam or the original discs?

If your computer meets the game's minimum requirements, make sure your drivers are all up to date.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what Koala said should be the correct option to try. You should have received an email at some point telling you that windows live is closing down and changing to market place. It also had instructions on what to do to launch your games.

If your on steam there shouldn't be any change because I have arkham city and never had an issue.


----------

